# 3 y/o Standard Poodle needs a home, Charlotte, NC



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

That is SO sad. She looks like a lovely dog. But does she have an eye infection because her one eye looks really red. 

Perhaps she has been crying! Let's home she finds a lovely home soon.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

These photos are taken right after getting her here..it's really hot outside and she's been panting heavily ever since getting into the truck and coming here. She did NOT want to leave her family..it broke my heart!

I will probably give her a day or so to kind of chill..and then in the next few days I plan to give her a nice bath and groom and will take more photos. She listens very well even though she's really nervous right now..does beg quite a bit for food..takes food she really wants in a gentle way..you can tell she's been spoiled rotten but you can also tell she was well loved.

I'm slightly annoyed someone had a "pet" dog for over 3 years without having them spayed..but I think it may have been a financial issue. That was another reason she was giving her up..she couldn't afford the dog by herself. I even tried offering my grooming services for free if it meant the dog could stay with her owner.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

She looks like a sweet girl. I hope she finds a home.

You're awesome for taking her in and taking care of her!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

You are awesome, Aidan. The world needs more people like you.

I feel like crying for that poor girl. I'm sure she'll adjust to being in your house soon with all the loving attention she's getting there. I wish I could take her. I wish I could take them all.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Well I noticed she had fleas and decided to go ahead and give her a bath. She actually seemed to enjoy it and it calmed her down a lot. She just sat there as the water ran over her..I have a tub set up in my backyard so that I can bathe the dogs at my own home rather than always having to make a trip to the salon (and today it's closed).

Anyway..she did wonderful for her bath and drying..you can tell she's had it done quite often! Her coat is in great shape..but her skin not so much. I have a feeling it's from eating probably grocery-store kibble. There seems to be a slight hot spot on her tail and she does bite at it..I'm hoping after a few weeks of eating some better quality food and fish oil it should clear that up.

Other than that she seems to be in great health from what I can tell...I'll find out more at the vet next week.

Here are some after bath photos. It's so tempting to take those ears off...especially after drying them! However, I plan on leaving them just because i'm sure whoever adopts her will want long fluffy ears and I wont deprive them of that unless they want me to groom her before she leaves. 

Her eyes don't seem as red to me in these photos..but i will mention it to the vet when I see him.

Any idea what color she is or what those dark patches are on her?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

looks like a faded brown or cafe to me. The dark spots are where she's had something irritate the skin (and the hair follicles) causing the hair to grow back in the colour it was as a puppy; they'll fade back to being pale again over time.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I like her looks a lot and I have a feeling she's gonna NEED you and she will be very hard to let go of.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

She is a beautiful girl and you are just wonderful for offering her a home.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

She won't be staying..unfortunately. She's a sweet dog and would be easy to love to death but I have my hands full with my poodles. I have a feeling she will find a home easily. Anyone who meets her is just going to fall in love with her. She's such a loving dog.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

poor baby.
i have 4 dogs already and my hands are so very full.
she looks a lot calmer now that you've bathed her. can not understand why she was not already spayed.
contact your local spay neuter clinic. i am sure they will have a voucher to help you with paying since she's a "foster'"


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

What a pretty girl. If only I were in the market for another dog.


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

Aww, that poor baby 
It's heartbreaking that her owner had to give her up.


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

she is so beautiful. i am fond of poodles with fluffy ears but you are right, i can totally see her with shaved down ears. i hope she finds her forever home soon.


----------



## unquiet_mind (May 10, 2010)

What a beautiful girl. Her eye looks less red in these pics. She looks so happy!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

What a sweetie. My heart goes out to her. I bet she's so confused, but grateful. I'd say she definitely looks like a silver beige. Born brown and clear to silver. She's very pretty and I bet she finds a home quickly.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I hope she finds a great home, you are so sweet for taking her in. Its unfortunate that her owner can not care for her anymore, but Im glad that the lady took the dog into consideration above her own feelings


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

It looks like the owner of the salon I work at might actually take her. That would be great because I could still see her often. :-D

She is going to meet her today!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks, Aidan, for taking her in, caring and loving her. You are super! She looks like a great poodle who deserves a loving home.


----------

